# Is Orbit downloader safe?



## codythatsme

Hi, i like orbit downloader ive been using it for some time but i read on wikipedia about the program this "Although the developers of Orbit Downloader claim that the program contains neither adware nor spyware, it does exhibit phone home behavior. Orbit Downloader opens communication with oblogin.rep.orbitdownloader.com at system startup. Setting a firewall to block IP address (60.28.208.143) will prevent this communication"
im wanting to block that IP adress but i dont know how can any one tell me?


----------



## grumpygit

Hi. Which firewall are you using?


----------



## codythatsme

Comodo firewall PRO


----------



## grumpygit

You can download the comodo firewall user guide from the link below.

http://www.personalfirewall.comodo.com/Comodo_Firewall_Pro_3.0_User_Guide.pdf


----------



## koala

Open Comodo and go to Firewall > My Blocked Network Zones. Click the Add button and select 'A New Blocked Address' from the dropdown menu. Enter the IP in the 'Single IP Address' box and click Apply. You can click the blue 'What do these settings do' link in the New Address window for more details on zones and blocking IPs.


----------



## codythatsme

:smile:Thanks alot for that


----------

